# How Do You Know When You’re Getting Old?



## Bearcarver (Feb 1, 2022)

*How Do You Know When You’re Getting Old?*​


When people start racking up the years, they all use different points of life to determine if they are getting old.
We also wish ourselves old—Times Like:
When I was a Kid, I couldn’t wait ’til I was 12 years old, so I could go hunting with my Dad.
Then at 14, Hunting with my Brother, and 16 by myself.
Then All my childhood, I couldn’t wait until I was 16, so I could legally Drive a car.
Plus I always couldn’t wait for Christmas, Birthdays, 4th of July, Summer for Baseball, and Winter for Ice Skating.
Then once I was in the Army, I couldn’t wait for the 3 years to be up, so I could get out.
I couldn’t wait to get out of Vietnam, and once home I had to wait to be old enough to get served legally, in a bar.
So here I was, back from the Vietnam War, and I had to get my Wife to buy me a case of Beer!!!
Next thing you know I’m 40 years old!!  Was that Old??   Nah!

How ‘bout 50?  Nah!

60?  Nah !

70 years Old?  Nah, not yet !!

73 years old a couple weeks ago, on Jan 3 ???  Nah, still not old.

However Yesterday My Son, “Bear Junior” turned 50 years old——Now I’m Freaking Old.
My Son is 50, I’m definitely Old.

All the aches & pains I’ve had over the years weren’t from age. They were more from working without proper dust protection, living in the Agent Orange killing zone, too much Artillery, Doctors screwing up, and of course Smoking (cigarettes, not Meat).
However now that my Son turned 50, I’m no longer in a hurry for anything, and I realize I really am Old.
And I don’t feel a day over 95 !!


Bear


----------



## fxsales1959 (Feb 1, 2022)

Bearcarver said:


> *How Do You Know When You’re Getting Old?*​
> 
> 
> When people start racking up the years, they all use different points of life to determine if they are getting old.
> ...


Happy belated Birthdaze!


----------



## ravenclan (Feb 1, 2022)

Bear,

My dad was the same way when I turned 50. Now at 54, getting ready to turn 55, he now said " I am old". My dad also served in the Army as I did he also was in Nam and was hit with Agent Orange.

But with all of that He has more Knowledge and has forgot more then I will ever learn and I must believe Its the same for you.

I told him don't think of it as old, but as full of knowledge!


----------



## kit s (Feb 1, 2022)

Hmmm age they say it is all in the mind....and then just when I get ambitious (mind says go for it), the body just puts a whoa to that shiest, or at least a slow down. I keep telling my self I am doing it smarter not harder...well one can only wish that were true...lol...


----------



## smokerjim (Feb 1, 2022)

Your not old bear, your just not as young as ya used to be, happy belated birthday, from another January baby.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Feb 1, 2022)

And so, it happens Hahaha. Age is a sneaky devil just glad I'm not as old as you! Hahaha
My oldest will be 58 in June LOL. The youngest will be 50 LOL

Warren


----------



## Wurstmeister (Feb 1, 2022)

Happy Birthday Bear, albeit a tad late?! Old is only a number. 
John


----------



## bauchjw (Feb 1, 2022)

Happy belated Birthday Bear and Bear Junior! My father and I were talking about this over Thanksgiving, wondering why time starts to go faster as we get older and how our brains cant keep up. I'm knocking on 50s door and still feel 25 in my brain. My pop is over 80 and he still thinks he's 40. After our third drink we decided that it was because of experience, he's experienced so much that what used to be significant is now on its 8th or 80th lap around the track. But his brain is still active and curious and telling him to do things so the world is fresh every morning, but what used to be significant is now normal. It takes larger milestones to hit home for him now . . . and I'm starting to get that way too.


----------



## GaryHibbert (Feb 1, 2022)

I know exactly what you mean, John.  I'm also 73, and every time I see a musician or actor of fame from my younger days, I'm utterly shocked by how old and decrepit they look.
Me?  I figure I look damn good for a man of 98.    
Gary


----------



## zwiller (Feb 1, 2022)

This is so close to home for me.  I turn 50 this year.  Dad was in Vietnam, had the Agent Orange thing, smoked and drank and still does too.  My Dad looked 35ish a VERY long time but now is fully gray and looks like you say, old.  I think he might be finally accepting it but he was really one ornery SOB a while because he couldn't do what he used to.  Happy Birthday John and agree that age is a state of mind and that makes me 23 or 24 LOL.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Feb 1, 2022)

Bearcarver said:


> And I don’t feel a day over 95 !!


only sixty but it getting worse all the time!

On a side note now I see why you like that Ninja so much.  That thing is awesome!  Still trying to find a cart for it.  It needs something fairly wide.


----------



## OldSmoke (Feb 1, 2022)

I’m closer to 70 than 60. My wife keeps telling me to, “Grow up!”

I guess I’m doing ok.


----------



## chopsaw (Feb 1, 2022)

Yeah , the kids age makes it hit home . I turned 61 end of December . If I wasn't  overweight and hung over , I'd feel pretty good . 
Every time the orthopedic surgeon looks at my xrays he asks "How old are you"
I told him 61 , he says well you look 50 on the outside , but you're way over 100 on the inside .


----------



## xbubblehead (Feb 1, 2022)

The older I get the more idiotic TV ads become; they are now totally asinine so I'm either turning the corner into senility or the market audience has become dumber than river rocks.


----------



## Winterrider (Feb 1, 2022)

Hit the 60 mark last May. Back in the day I didn't think I would ever make it to this age. Work and lifestyle made it difficult at times.  Some days I feel like 40, others closer to 80. 
But retired, just kinda go with the flow.


----------



## nchapelheel (Feb 1, 2022)

Back in early 2021, I felt 25. Medical problems have me feeling my age....68. But I  will never quit smoking food.
xbubblehead...you are correct about the TV commercials.


----------



## DRKsmoking (Feb 1, 2022)

Well Bear , I will wish you happy Birthday again. 
And 1 for Jr.

Love the story about ageing and yes once the kids get up there , thats when it hits home  ( Son 44 this year )

I find when I get up in the morning and look in the mirror , I'm saying that's not right, rub my eyes than say oh Sh!!

Life goes on , grin and Bear it,  Keep cooking John

David


----------



## Millberry (Feb 1, 2022)

Bearcarver said:


> *How Do You Know When You’re Getting Old?*​
> 
> 
> When people start racking up the years, they all use different points of life to determine if they are getting old.
> ...


LMBO off Bear-----------------------------------------------


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 1, 2022)

fxsales1959 said:


> Happy belated Birthdaze!



Thank You!!
Bear




ravenclan said:


> Bear,
> 
> My dad was the same way when I turned 50. Now at 54, getting ready to turn 55, he now said " I am old". My dad also served in the Army as I did he also was in Nam and was hit with Agent Orange.
> 
> ...



Thank You Raven!!
And Give Your Dad a "Welcome Home" From The Bear !!

Bear




kit s said:


> Hmmm age they say it is all in the mind....and then just when I get ambitious (mind says go for it), the body just puts a whoa to that shiest, or at least a slow down. I keep telling my self I am doing it smarter not harder...well one can only wish that were true...lol...



Thank You Kit !!
Problem is years ago "Harder was still easier than Smarter is Today".

Bear


----------



## schlotz (Feb 1, 2022)

Just start to count backwards after hitting 65, I feel better each year


----------



## noboundaries (Feb 1, 2022)

If it weren't for all the aches, pains, and forgetfulness, I'd swear I was getting younger. I wake up without a schedule and can sleep as late as I want. I receive a monthly allowance. Have chores around the house. Fill my time with my imagination. Have homework in my favorite subject of writing and get red marks on papers from the lady who lives here after she reads them. Now, it I could only remember her name.


----------



## tx smoker (Feb 1, 2022)

I'll be 59 one week from today. Throughout my illustrious career and 8 years of playing sports, I've managed to break almost every bone in my body, some twice. Some days I really feel it and other days I feel like I'm 25. The mind keeps telling me to GO FOR IT but the body rebels. Tracy reminded me a few days ago that my kids are pushing 40. YIKES!! I never think about them as adults growing older. They are now and always will be my babies. The comment by Tracy really put things into perspective, although I see it in the mirror every morning. I will say this though: getting old beats the living Hell of the alternative of dying young, so Ill take getting old any day.  Cool thread Bear.

Robert


----------



## GaryHibbert (Feb 2, 2022)

OldSmoke said:


> I’m closer to 70 than 60. My wife keeps telling me to, “Grow up!”
> 
> I guess I’m doing ok.


Well, at least there's still hope for you.  Miss Linda always says "You're never going to grow up, are you."   
Gary


----------



## tx smoker (Feb 2, 2022)

GaryHibbert said:


> Miss Linda always says "You're never going to grow up, are you."



Gary, Gary, Gary....there's a huge difference between growing up and getting old.  I've always lived by the adage that I may get old but I refuse to grow up 

Robert


----------



## smokeymose (Feb 2, 2022)

When the barber spends time trimming your hair in your ears and you have to trim your nose hairs weekly.
When you're careful getting in and out of the shower.
When people are wearing shorts, t-shirts and flip flops and you're still in a sweatshirt.
When you're ready for bed at 9:00.
When you have a fatty ribeye and wake up in the middle of the night burning up.
When an ex co-worker turns 50 and says she feels old and you just turned 68.
When you sell your motorcycle because wrestling a 600# machine makes you nervous.
When minding an offset smoker at less than 60F doesn't sound like fun.
When baking bread is exciting.
When your 9 year old granddaughter is all of a sudden 18..


----------



## sawhorseray (Feb 2, 2022)

*How Do You Know When You’re Getting Old?*

When everything hurts! RAY


----------



## sawhorseray (Feb 2, 2022)

Old Age

On the first day, God created the dog and said, "Sit all day by the door of your house and bark at anyone who comes in or walks past. For this, I will give you a life span of twenty years."
The dog said, "That's a long time to be barking. How about only ten years and I'll give you back the other ten?"
And God saw it was good.
On the second day, God created the monkey and said, "Entertain people, do tricks, and make them laugh. For this, I'll give you a twenty-year life span."
The monkey said, "Monkey tricks for twenty years? That's a pretty long time to perform. How about I give you back ten like the dog did?"
And God, again saw it was good.
On the third day, God created the cow and said, "You must go into the field with the farmer all day long and suffer under the sun, have calves and give milk to support the farmer's family. For this, I will give you a life span of sixty years."
The cow said, "That's kind of a tough life you want me to live for sixty years. How about twenty and I'll give back the other forty?"
And God agreed it was good.
On the fourth day, God created humans and said, "Eat, sleep, play, marry and enjoy your life. For this, I'll give you twenty years."
But the human said, "Only twenty years? Could you possibly give me my twenty, the forty the cow gave back,
the ten the monkey gave back,
and the ten the dog gave back; that makes eighty, okay?"
"Okay," said God, "You asked for it."
So that is why for our first twenty years, we eat, sleep, play and enjoy ourselves.
For the next forty years, we slave in the sun to support our family.
For the next ten years, we do monkey tricks to entertain the grandchildren.
And for the last ten years, we sit on the front porch and bark at everyone.
Life has now been explained to you.
If you are looking for me I will be on the front porch...


----------



## OldSmoke (Feb 2, 2022)

GaryHibbert said:


> Miss Linda always says "You're never going to grow up, are you."



That’s about right. Now if I can just find the damned keys to my motorcycle…


----------



## smokeymose (Feb 2, 2022)

OldSmoke said:


> if I can just find the damned keys to my motorcycle…


They're being hidden from you....


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 2, 2022)

sawhorseray said:


> Old Age
> 
> On the first day, God created the dog and said, "Sit all day by the door of your house and bark at anyone who comes in or walks past. For this, I will give you a life span of twenty years."
> The dog said, "That's a long time to be barking. How about only ten years and I'll give you back the other ten?"
> ...




Thank You Ray!!
I heard that one a long time ago, but naturally I forgot it, and needed your refresher!!

Bear


----------



## noboundaries (Feb 2, 2022)

smokeymose said:


> When baking bread is exciting.



Well, crap. I'm old.


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 2, 2022)

zwiller said:


> This is so close to home for me.  I turn 50 this year.  Dad was in Vietnam, had the Agent Orange thing, smoked and drank and still does too.  My Dad looked 35ish a VERY long time but now is fully gray and looks like you say, old.  I think he might be finally accepting it but he was really one ornery SOB a while because he couldn't do what he used to.  Happy Birthday John and agree that age is a state of mind and that makes me 23 or 24 LOL.




Thank You Sam!!!
And Give your Dad a "Welcome Home" from Me too!!

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 2, 2022)

BrianGSDTexoma said:


> only sixty but it getting worse all the time!
> 
> On a side note now I see why you like that Ninja so much.  That thing is awesome!  Still trying to find a cart for it.  It needs something fairly wide.




I knew you'd love that Ninja!!! 
I don't give out "Bum Steers".

Bear


----------



## sawhorseray (Feb 2, 2022)

noboundaries said:


> Well, crap. I'm old.



Me too, beats the hell out of not getting any older! RAY


----------



## lamar (Feb 2, 2022)

bunch of youngsters on here     lets get serious about getting old
how many of you remember buying gasoline for  10 cents a gallon?


----------



## Fueling Around (Feb 2, 2022)

I was 49 when my father passed.
My father was 19 when his father passed.
I feel blessed to have those 30 more years


----------



## forktender (Feb 2, 2022)

sawhorseray said:


> *How Do You Know When You’re Getting Old?*
> 
> When everything hurts! RAY





*"How Do You Know When You’re Getting Old?" *When your balls hit the recliner before your ass does.


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 3, 2022)

lamar said:


> bunch of youngsters on here     lets get serious about getting old
> how many of you remember buying gasoline for  10 cents a gallon?



Yup---That was before my day----It was about 28 cents a gallon, when I was 15, and pumping gas, part-time,  after school---"ESSO" 1965.

Bear


----------



## OldSmoke (Feb 3, 2022)

Bearcarver said:


> Yup---That was before my day----It was about 28 cents a gallon, when I was 15, and pumping gas, part-time, after school---"ESSO" 1965.



I used to fill up my mini bike at the Esso station for five cents. That 3.5 hp Clinton was pretty thirsty. “Put a Tiger in your Tank!”


----------



## crazymoon (Feb 3, 2022)

Bear, You are young at heart and that is all that matters !


----------



## jcam222 (Feb 3, 2022)

I knew I was old when I looked at a pic of my wife at a football game and got a minute truly wondered who the father old guy with her was before realizing it’s me lol


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 3, 2022)

crazymoon said:


> Bear, You are young at heart and that is all that matters !



Thanks CM !!
I wish that was true!

Bear


----------



## GaryHibbert (Feb 3, 2022)

Bearcarver said:


> Yup---That was before my day----It was about 28 cents a gallon, when I was 15, and pumping gas, part-time,  after school---"ESSO" 1965.
> 
> Bear



Yep, I started pumping gas at a Texico in 1964.  That money, plus a loan from my folks, was how I was able to buy my first Harley the fall of 1965.  My folks never forgave themselves for giving me that loan.  LOL.
Gary


----------



## GATOR240 (Feb 3, 2022)

GaryHibbert said:


> Well, at least there's still hope for you.  Miss Linda always says "You're never going to grow up, are you."
> Gary


You are in good company, my wife still tells me that I act like a 3 year old!


----------



## GATOR240 (Feb 3, 2022)

Happy belated birthday John.  I only started getting old after my son was born - he is now 31.....not sure how those years blew by.


----------



## JLeonard (Feb 4, 2022)

Agree with a lot of what you said here Bear. Heck I lived my 20's like I wasnt gonna see 30. Now that I've 54 Its catching up with me. Got kids from 14-34 years of age. 3 beautiful grand daughters. And what I used to consider old is a young man now! 
Happy late birthday!
Jim


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 4, 2022)

JLeonard said:


> Agree with a lot of what you said here Bear. Heck I lived my 20's like I wasnt gonna see 30. Now that I've 54 Its catching up with me. Got kids from 14-34 years of age. 3 beautiful grand daughters. And what I used to consider old is a young man now!
> Happy late birthday!
> Jim




Thanks Jim!
I got a warning when I was about 40. I was sitting at a coffee shop, talking to an old retired Taxi Driver. He was sitting there with an Oxygen Tank.
He said, "John, I'll tell you, if I'd have known I was going to live this long, I'd have taken better care of myself!"
So there you have it !

Bear


----------



## MJB05615 (Feb 5, 2022)

Congrats John and Bear Jr!  Great milestones.  When I turned 50, my older Brother told me, "Now you're 50, you'll have some days when you are in a lot of body pain and you won't know why.  You'll also have some days when you feel great, and you also won't know why."  He was right, but now at 60, the body pain days far outnumber the feel great days.  Mentally I'm still an immature adult, still find childish humor in almost everything.  I do finally understand why my Father was always angry all of the time when I was a kid.  For no reason other than the lack of patience for stupidity, lol.  Neither of my Parents lived to see mine or my Brothers' 50th, but I hope to see my Son's 50th, he's only 23 so I'll try my best. The Mrs. and I have been together since we were 14, so we still act like teenagers, especially during arguments.  
Like Sinatra sang, "Fairy tales can come true, it can happen to you, if you're Young at Heart."  He also said, "May you live to be over 100 and the last voice you hear is mine," lol.  Stay young at heart like everyone else here.


----------



## yankee2bbq (Feb 5, 2022)

After reading thru this thread,  I’m a young one…I turn 46 in March.  But, I already think about this stuff..getting old. I started a family late it life, my boy is 8 and my daughter is 12 (going on 21) and I want to be there for them as long as I can.


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Feb 5, 2022)

MJB05615 said:


> Now you're 50, you'll have some days when you are in a lot of body pain and you won't know why


Yep, the aches and pains are more common and as I've gotten into my 60's, they seem to hurt worse and longer. Mine is primarily neck and shoulders now...


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 5, 2022)

JLeonard said:


> Agree with a lot of what you said here Bear. Heck I lived my 20's like I wasnt gonna see 30. Now that I've 54 Its catching up with me. Got kids from 14-34 years of age. 3 beautiful grand daughters. And what I used to consider old is a young man now!
> Happy late birthday!
> Jim




I used to Think I'd never see 21.
However I was in Vietnam at that time. 
Sometimes, the next day was "iffy".

Bear


----------



## radioguy (Feb 5, 2022)

Bear, Happy Belated Birthday.  God Bless you for your service.   Age Graysfully, like a fine wine.  I'm a young pup at 64, my best days are ahead of me.  Spending time with my lovely wife, we've been togther for 44 years!

RG


----------



## HalfSmoked (Feb 5, 2022)

GATOR240 said:


> Happy belated birthday John.  I only started getting old after my son was born - he is now 31.....not sure how those years blew by.



Dang Gator my oldest grandson will be 31 this month

Warren


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 5, 2022)

Thanks for All the Great Replies, Guys!!
You Never Let Me Down!!

Bear


----------



## BXMurphy (Feb 6, 2022)

When I was a kid, the speed limit was lowered to 55 MPH because of an oil crisis. At the time, I thought it would be grand if I lasted that long. Fifty-five years-old would be fine for me, thank you very much.

I'm exceeding the speed limit now. I'm holding up pretty well but for the wear and tear around the edges.

You'll be alright. You're just exceeding the speed limit. Happy birthday.

Murph


----------



## HalfSmoked (Feb 6, 2022)

Bearcarver said:


> Thanks for All the Great Replies, Guys!!
> You Never Let Me Down!!
> 
> Bear



Nor you us. Thanks for all your step by steps and your input.

Warren


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 8, 2022)

BXMurphy said:


> When I was a kid, the speed limit was lowered to 55 MPH because of an oil crisis. At the time, I thought it would be grand if I lasted that long. Fifty-five years-old would be fine for me, thank you very much.
> 
> I'm exceeding the speed limit now. I'm holding up pretty well but for the wear and tear around the edges.
> 
> ...




I definitely won't be moving to Switzerland:

Switzerland doesn’t have fixed fines for speeding. Instead, fines are calculated based on the vehicle’s speed and the driver’s income. When a wealthy 37-year-old man was pulled over for going 186 mph on a highway with a speed limit of 75 mph, he had to pay a fine that equated to just over $1,000,000, the most expensive ticket ever. Switzerland is known for their neutrality, but you clearly don’t want to mess with them when it comes to speeding. 
Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 8, 2022)

radioguy said:


> Bear, Happy Belated Birthday.  God Bless you for your service.   Age Graysfully, like a fine wine.  I'm a young pup at 64, my best days are ahead of me.  Spending time with my lovely wife, we've been togther for 44 years!
> 
> RG




Thank You RG !!!
Appreciate That !!
At 44 years, you're almost there!

Bear


----------

